# Giveaway for Inkbird WIFI Sous Vide



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi GIVEAWAY for *Inkbird FREE* *WIFI Sous Vide cooker has ended.*
Thanks to everyone who entered!!The winner is* @smokerjim *Please contact me to claim your prize!*
20% off discount code still workingRNGEBW9K Deal price $60*
Simply set temp and timer anywhere of wifi range to free yourself and make taste food with more nutrients and vitamins.You can keep monitoring even though you're not in kitchen!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello everyone, *Inkbird *will give one *FREE* *WIFI Sous Vide cooker *here!!
*
Rules: 
Like and comment where you're from*,you will have a chance to win it! The Winner will be drawing on *Oct 16th* randomly.
*
KEY feature*：
1.Wifi Connectivity
2.Easy to read & use screen
3. Precision Temperature and Timer
4.Phone App that provides recipes and allows you to monitor or modify your cook，both support Android and IOS！
*We also support 20% off discount code： RNGEBW9K *for friends who can’t wait, *will SAVE $15*!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 12, 2019)

Well hell, why not, and thanks for the chance.

*LIKE!*
Sweet Home Alabama
The Heart of Dixie
Lower Alabama
Mobile, AL


----------



## DIYerDave (Oct 12, 2019)

Deffinately *LIKE *to have that.
Located in Pennsylvania, USA.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 12, 2019)

Willard OH here, home of Pepperidge Farm and MTD


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 12, 2019)

Pa here.  Thanks for the chance to win


----------



## mike243 (Oct 12, 2019)

Cant win if ya don't play :) thanks, forgot where I am lol, north of Knoxville Tn ,


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Oct 12, 2019)

Would love to have one!
Twin Cities, MN


----------



## krj (Oct 12, 2019)

Liked

Blue Mound, Ks


----------



## siege (Oct 12, 2019)

Idaho Falls, Idaho. On the Snake River,just west of Yellowstone and Grand Teton National Parks.


----------



## miamited (Oct 12, 2019)

Miami fl


----------



## mosparky (Oct 12, 2019)

I'll give it a try. Thanks for your support.


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 12, 2019)

Thanks for an opportunity to win a great product!

South Hills of Pittsburgh Pennsylvania.

John


----------



## Steve H (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm in. Thanks for the chance!
Newark, NY


----------



## Jabiru (Oct 13, 2019)

South Australia, Beauty!


----------



## tropics (Oct 13, 2019)

I would Like to see that in Attleboro Ma.
Richie
Thanks for supporting the forum


----------



## kelbro (Oct 13, 2019)

Like!

North Carolina

Thanks!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 13, 2019)

That could possible be the first sous-vide do-hickey in my town.

The Green Mtn. State, Vermont - Georgia.

Chris


----------



## justplainbob (Oct 13, 2019)

i like free stuff too
i live in the hills of new jersey


----------



## udaman (Oct 13, 2019)

i would love to try out this .
south western Ontario Canada
Go Leafs Go
just got my IRF-4S works perfect
love it.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Oct 13, 2019)

thanks for the chance to win!!!! mighty good of u


----------



## bobrap (Oct 13, 2019)

Like this!  A man can't have enough sous-vide gear. :)  I'm always cooking sous-vide in Tennessee.


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 13, 2019)

Definitely *LIKE *! Im in Maplewood Ohio population 713 lol


----------



## Johnny Ray (Oct 13, 2019)

I like it a lot!

Johnny Ray
Madisonville, KY


----------



## fivetricks (Oct 13, 2019)

Liked!

Flint, MI


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 13, 2019)

I like it!! From Central NY.


----------



## goldendogs (Oct 13, 2019)

like your inkbird thermometer very much,would love to have your Sous Vide.
                     Stan
                   Middletown Connecticut


----------



## eddiememphis (Oct 13, 2019)

Never tried it but have been reading about it. Interesting concept, would like to try it.

Divide, CO


----------



## bassman (Oct 13, 2019)

Like it!  From Beautiful Grand Junction, Colorado USA


----------



## Demonco (Oct 13, 2019)

Definitely need one thanks for the chance
Mike
Wilmington NC


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 13, 2019)

another nice give away. like.  lenox, pa


----------



## smokininidaho (Oct 14, 2019)

I like it, thanks for the chance here in beautiful North Idaho.


----------



## tropics (Oct 16, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> another nice give away. like.  lenox, pa


Congrats Jim
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 16, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> another nice give away. like.  lenox, pa


Congrats Jim!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 16, 2019)

tropics said:


> Congrats Jim
> Richie





chilerelleno said:


> Congrats Jim!


 Thanks guys, I didn't even knew I won until I read your alerts


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 16, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi GIVEAWAY for *Inkbird FREE* *WIFI Sous Vide cooker has ended.*
> Thanks to everyone who entered!!The winner is*
> 
> smokerjim
> ...


----------

